# Very Very New. Currently theoretical design



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

you can have lots of torque on the low end, but since power is torque * rpm it won't be a lot of power initially.

what is the application? how much will the vehicle weigh approx?


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Strange and contradictory requirements..
400bhp
High efficiency at 60-80mph ?
Why the high efficiency requirement ?
If it is to reduce energy consumption/ extend range,... then less max power and a lower speed would be much more effective than a high efficiency drive.
..Also , that level of power would need a large/expensive battery.
It would be much better to say what you want to achieve..vehicle, weight, performance, range, total budget etc, and let someone suggest suitable drive and battery systems to suit.


----------



## StalinDaBomb (Dec 4, 2016)

I am hoping to keep the car in the 3000 to 4000 lb range, the less the better. Application would be for a car with the ability to show off acceleration to friends


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Simple physics says an ev will never be most efficient at high speeds, even with high cabin loads.

The only cars that are somewhat efficient at high speeds are the ev1 and the original Honda Insight.

High power in an insight would be very surprising, great cheap sleeper car


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

well you can buy a nissan leaf for about $10k, it is only 110hp though.

you are going to be very hard pressed to find 400hp worth of EV for <$10k.

here is an 11 second 300hp pinto (dual netgain 9" motors), lists $30k conversion costs (8 years ago)
and it has a range of 1 mile 

http://www.evalbum.com/1093


----------



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

As far as efficiency between 60-80mph, your best bet is to use a donor car with the lowest CdA possible (drag coefficient x frontal area).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automobile_drag_coefficient


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Matej said:


> As far as efficiency between 60-80mph, your best bet is to use a donor car with the lowest CdA possible (drag coefficient x frontal area).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automobile_drag_coefficient


Only options for low CDA that are in the US are
1. Honda insight (there is a running one on ecomodder for $500)
2. Subaru 360
3. Messerschmidt
4. Very old Hondas (think 80's and earlier)

everything else won't perform well.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

rmay635703 said:


> Only options for low CDA that are in the US are


DIY FTW!!


----------



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

rmay635703 said:


> Only options for low CDA that are in the US are
> 1. Honda insight (there is a running one on ecomodder for $500)
> 2. Subaru 360
> 3. Messerschmidt
> ...


The first generation Honda Insight certainly is a really neat platform. They pop up on Craigslist every now and then, sometimes for quite cheap.

Many newer cars from the last ten years actually have pretty good aerodynamics. But chances are that most people are not going to convert a newer car, plus dealing with CAN bus systems or registering a modded OBDII vehicle can be a pain.

On the other hand, even the OEM EV values are not that impressive. Though I suppose what is impressive is that they were able to achieve the range that they did with those values, especially for a giant car such as the Model S. The Leaf's CdA is downright terrible, I am not sure what Nissan was thinking.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

Matej said:


> The Leaf's CdA is downright terrible, I am not sure what Nissan was thinking.


I've got one, it is very roomy, wasn't designed for long hiway trips anyway, so no big loss there but very comfortable all the same and practical. It's boxy, and boxes are good for holding stuff/people.

But anyone who has ~10k budget and wants an ev, a used leaf (or whatev) is gonna be the right answer for %99.99 of the population.


----------

